# GNU Altered Genetics 10/11 159 review



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks! Been waiting for somebody to review this, doesn't seem to get too much publicity.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I didn't understand that either, seem like with the T-Rice, skunk ape, and fenix this just gets looked over. It didn't even have a review on boardinsiders, I fixed that... Did you get one?


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

sick review. i think this is the GNU version of the banana magic (based on price point and agression). sounds like a sweet ride.


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

I wish! But I am poor, it's on my list as next board to buy though.


----------

